# Dead hedgehog-poisoned?



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Just found a dead hedgehog in the drive at the back of my house, I don't think it was killed by a predator as there is no sign of injury, but it does have some dried white-ish stuff around it's mouth as if it had been sick. Do you think it ate something poisonous?


----------



## Kelfezond (Nov 20, 2010)

I'm told hedgehogs naturally foam at the mouth when they taste something new 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Caoimhe-Blyss (Sep 5, 2010)

Yup they annoint when they find something smelly they like


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Hmm, still wondering what it died from though. If it was poisoned I doubt it was by anything that I use around the house and garden.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Could have been lungworm poisoning. It's a falacy that hedgehogs love slugs - they don't. They love worms, but when there's a dry spell and worms are deeper underground and so harder to find and dig up they resort to eating slugs. Slugs carry lungworm and so hedgehogs get infested and it kills them.


----------



## WolverineX (Apr 23, 2011)

I remember seeing a UK Wildlife programme on TV many years ago, I'm sure the narrator was David Attenborough, and they had hedgehogs on that that were licking a freshly Kreosoted fence and loving it! They were foaming at the mouth too - I can't remember the after effects... I doubt that was beneficial to the hedgehog though!


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Yes I remember that, and I was thinking along those lines. Creosote is no longer used though, and the stuff sold now is a lot more wildlife friendly so I doubt it was that.


----------

